# Touch of lace simple cardigan - knit



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Three quarter sleeves with a touch of lace

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/touch-lace-cardi?utm_source=WhatCounts+Publicaster+Edition&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Over+35+Free+Patterns+for+Summer%2c+Christmas+%26+More!&utm_content=http%3a%2f%2fwww.redheart.com%2ffree-patterns%2ftouch-lace-cardi

http://tinyurl.com/o7dbcrz


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice sweater for transition between seasons.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

The first cardi I've seen in a long time that I would actually wear - very nice.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

That is pretty - thanks for the link


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> The first cardi I've seen in a long time that I would actually wear - very nice.


Hi there - exactly what I thought!


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful sweater. Thanks. Will save for next project.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful cardi; very stylish


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is such a lovely sweater, thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

As always.... thanks


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks didough, its a lovely pattern and I love the 3/4 sleeves. I always push my long sleeves up and end up ruining the sweaters and cardigans. Thanks again Tessa28


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Tessa28 said:


> Thanks didough, its a lovely pattern and I love the 3/4 sleeves. I always push my long sleeves up and end up ruining the sweaters and cardigans. Thanks again Tessa28


Know exactly what you mean, plus need sleeves to be just that bit longer than 'short' these days!


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I always like anything Melissa Leapman designs!!! Her things are always wearable and easy to understand directions. She has a nice afghan book out too.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Bride in '59 said:


> I always like anything Melissa Leapman designs!!! Her things are always wearable and easy to understand directions. She has a nice afghan book out too.


Thank you so much for the info - off to do another search and see what other lovelies are hiding from me! ... Di


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I love that!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice...thanks for sharing!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice sweater - thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, what a cute sweater.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks, that is pretty!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

T.y. Very nice cardigan...
:thumbup:


----------

